# Purchasing 27rsds From Lakeshore



## 5795 (Jul 1, 2007)

Update: July 21st

The OB arrived right on schedule yesterday afternoon and I'm happy to report that everything was in great condition. Other than three screws on the floor that don't seem to have a home, everything works well and I'm having fun getting familiar with it.

In fact, I'm spending my second night in it tonight in my driveway... my DW is now refering to this as my honeymoon with my new bride. lol... I know, thats just wrong.

I've already started with some very simple additions / mods... I've added a key rack beside the door, velcroed the remote to the stereo, mounted a shampoo, soap dispenser in the shower, removed and remounted the Equalizer hitch properly, added magnetic vent covers and went and bought 3 Maxx Air vent covers which I'll install this week. Whew... I think this is an addiction.









Two weeks and counting until our first camping trip with it!

Thanks for all the grea ideas and help!

_________________________________________________________________________________________

Hello all,
I was able to sell my pop-up within a week of posting it and I'm finalizing details with Marci at Lakeshore for a 27rsds; I can hardly wait!

One question I didn't think to ask yet was about the delivery itself. I'm assuming it's delivered on a flatbed of some sort; does the driver have a means of getting the camper off and positioned on the street in front of my house or will I need to use my truck to do it?

It's a minor thing, just wondering though.

Thanks,


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sure they don't deliver on a flatbed....

From factory, the dealers take delivery by a company towing the trailers in.

I'm 99% positive that Lakeshore will either hire a driver or use their own for towing your trailer.

Also, I have heard that taking delivery is just that, taking delivery. Any issues have to be taken to Lakeshore, not with the drivers.

Good luck with your purchase, and enjoy.

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we had ours delivered to an RV park in Missoula. It was a man who has his own pickup and he towed it there. He wasn't able to do PDI but was very very nice and stuck around while we checked things. We had had tt before so knew how to use one


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer!

We had ours delivered from Lakeshore earlier this year and they do hire independent people that tow behind their own vehicle. Upon delivery, you do an inspection on the outside and sign a paper basically stating the trailer was delivered undamaged. You still have time to go through your checklist and making sure everything works at your leisure. You are just signing that the driver did not roll the trailer. However, this is when we immediately noticed the flawed tires and some corrosion on screws etc. on the outside. That really doesn't pertain to the driver so you just sign and let him/her leave. We had to figure some things out on our own but didn't have any real problems and as DH wrote under tire section the tires were taken care of as well to our satisfaction. We were worried about the trailer coming to the house without any instruction just pamphlets to go through but we just couldn't beat the price and it has worked out fine.

Cristy


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

We got our 28KRS from Marci at Lakeshore as well. The delivery was an independant driver that did the same thing. Delivered it....We checked out the trailer and signed the paperwork and SHE took off. The price was well worth it, the professionalism Marci gave us was awesome, and personally from my experience if you do find a problem, bring it to Marci's attention, I am sure she will address it to your satisfaction. I wouldn't worry about it. May I also mention that Marci is a member of this forum. I wouldn't necessarily use this as a media to talk shop as I am sure she is here to relax and mingle with fellow campers as well, but she isn't just a sales person.







Good luck, check it over really well upon delivery, and enjoy your new toy.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have had two Outbacks delivered from Lakeshore and I'm sure there will be more. They have a list of drivers they use and like others have said they are just private drivers very professional but only drive. Both units I bought were delivered without problems and I have no complaints. I also don't mind fixing minor problems rather than wasting my time waiting two weeks for a dealer to fix. Also Lakeshore is on average 10k cheaper than my local dealer.

John


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We bought ours from Lakeshore and made the drive all the way from Phx, AZ. It was definitely worth the trip. My wife and I went through every square inch of the trailer. In fact, we spent the night at their lot (they have full hook-ups and pads) and tried everything we could. I am sure they were glad to see us go. The good part, not once did they get upset, discouraged or anything else. They just kept fixing/adjusting anything we found. Loved the service and respect they gave us!! I am not as gutsy as some of the other OB'ers. I want the dealer to fix everything before I leave his lot. Good luck on which ever way you go.
Jim and Sandy


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Another thing worth mentioning, just because you buy it from Lakeshore doesn't mean you have to take it there for warranty work. Any authorized Keystone dealer can work on it. In my case I bought my OB locally. The place I bought it from doesn't have a very good service department. So I take it to the other keystone dealer in the area (they don't sell outbacks but they have a great service department). From their perspective, they are getting paid to fix the trailer (by Keystone in this case), they (the service department) really don't care where I bought it.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Drac said:


> Another thing worth mentioning, just because you buy it from Lakeshore doesn't mean you have to take it there for warranty work. Any authorized Keystone dealer can work on it. In my case I bought my OB locally. The place I bought it from doesn't have a very good service department. So I take it to the other keystone dealer in the area (they don't sell outbacks but they have a great service department). From their perspective, they are getting paid to fix the trailer (by Keystone in this case), they (the service department) really don't care where I bought it.


Not true in all cases my friend ....

When we were shopping for our OB locally and comparing prices, we tried to bargin with several local dealers whom all gave us a "get the he** off our lot" look when we mentioned the price we were looking for. As I mentioned in another thread - one salesman actually told me "you must be dealing with the RV whor** in the midwest - Don't come here for service if you do."

When I actually did take our new OB to a local Keystone dealer for some minor service after we had it for a couple of weeks - the service manager was very happy to see me and said he could fix the problem that same day - until he asked me whom my salesperson was and what date did we buy it here - all of a sudden they could not work on it for a month as I dropped to the "bottom" of the list. I needed a heavy dose of my diplomatic charm to turn him back over to my side of things and we are on good terms now as I know I will need him someday for something major. I fix most things myself so I am OK with the local situation.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

when the local dealer wouldn't budge even an inch a.k.a. $1000 I bought from Lakeshore who one model from the end of the previous year left and they sold for $10,000 less, so I bought. When the local dealer called to see if I was going to buy from him I told him what I did and he YELLED at me that I "didn't even give him a chance"..





























We made complete list of anything and everything on, in , or under the trailer we could find and faxed it to Marcie then took it to another Keystone dealer that didn't sell Outbacks but was happy to have our business for warranty work.For some people using the Lakeshore prices as leverage works very well, for others it burns bridges. Like someone else said, the dealer doesn't have to sell Outbacks to do your warranty work.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi GoWilderness
















AND









Please keep us posted!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, let me get this straight, the warranty from OB can be used at any dealership, not just one that sells OB's???? I know with auto's the law states that the manufacturer cannot force you to go back to one of its dealers, say Chevy. You can take it to ANY mechanic, assuming they are licensed and not just cousin Bob in the back of your garage.

Is this the same with the OB? The reason I ask is that with our 31 RQS another OB'er found that the gas line is smashing the shakels and needs to be moved. Well, my 2008 gas line is right over the top of them, also. Our OB dealer here is not what I would call a top-notch repair area. I would rather take it to one of the larger dealerships where I know they do good/dependable work.

Can someone enlighten me??

Jim and Sandy


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Just a thought...... Is Lakeshore a member of route 66? My dealer is and I was told that if I needed repair work and went to another route 66 dealer, then I would be treated as if I purchased the TT from the repairing dealership. Granted, I have not had the opportunity of testing this "sales feature" and I hope that I never do, but nevertheless it is an appealing option. Just curious because I have contemplated making my next purchase from Lakeshore.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Speaking of which...we were "awed" by the scope of the Lakeshore operation...go to Lakeshore some day and watch the delivery drivers hook up and go. It is nearly non-stop. Marci told us that one driver they use who delivers mainly to the Michigan area will sometimes deliver 3 per day.







Guy had an olllld Dodge Cummins and he just rocked along.

-CC


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

Same experience as the others from Lakeshore. I had a 23rs delivered last month, 1800 miles... The driver was nice and showed me a few things but that really wasn't his job, he is the driver. For the price I am willing to deal with a few headaches.

The closest outback dealer (130 miles) was trying to sell a used 2004 23rs for more than I paid for a new one delivered 1800 miles to my door. Their "asking price" for a 2007 23rs was about 10k more than I paid.

So far so good as we've used it a few times and haven't come across any issues so far. We have a large local dealer that sells Keystone products (not outbacks) so that is where I'll take it if I have any major issues. My father-in-law bought a big 5'er from them so maybe I'll bring him with me if I need to take mine in










-Erik


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

We also got our OB 23RS from Lakeshore in June. I found it through a listing on Ebay. We went and picked it up and they were VERY nice and helpful, not overly sales pitchy.

We checked with a local dealer and he tried to tell us that we couldn't get service there. I wrote to Outback to ask about that and they said they have a service contract with their dealerships that requires them to service their campers. They could lose their contracts if they refuse to service the vehicles. Besides that, why would the service center refuse to service the vehicle? They get paid, why refuse money??

Congrats on the new camper!


----------



## 5795 (Jul 1, 2007)

It's a done deal... my new camper will be delivered this Friday... time to update my signiture line! I got a great deal from Lakshore and as I;ve read here so many times, Marci was easy to work with and made the process stress free.

Thanks to all the members of this forum for the advise and answers to all my questions. There is no doubt that you all contributed to my decision to go with an OB!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoWilderness said:


> It's a done deal... my new camper will be delivered this Friday... time to update my signiture line! I got a great deal from Lakshore and as I;ve read here so many times, Marci was easy to work with and made the process stress free.
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this forum for the advise and answers to all my questions. There is no doubt that you all contributed to my decision to go with an OB!


congrats on the new (coming soon) Outback!!! Glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on your new 27RSDS...Doesn't it feel good to get a great deal


----------



## 5795 (Jul 1, 2007)

Updated my first post on this thread...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!  
Enjoy and Happy Camping


----------

